# [emerge --sync]Updating Portage cache:50% dura una eternidad

## nextor

Hola, quizás nos pase a todos pero yo recuerdo que antes no tardaba tanto en terminar con el portage.

El problema es que cuando empieza con:

>>> Updating Portage cache:   50%

Se pega muchísimo rato para pasar al 52% y seguir, además de estar con la cpu al 100%.

Antes era algo más progresivo. ¿Es normal? Si no lo es, ¿alguien sabe decirme pq me ocurre?.

Muchas gracias!Last edited by nextor on Wed Feb 08, 2006 7:58 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gringo

te recomiendo que uses la última versión disponible ( 2.1_pre4-r1 - masked), te garantizo que notarás la diferencia  :Wink: 

saluetes

----------

## Ferdy

No te recomiendo que uses esa versión de portage. Usa la última estable (2.0.54)

Saludos.Ferdy

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> No te recomiendo que uses esa versión de portage. Usa la última estable (2.0.54)
> 
> Saludos.Ferdy
> 
> 

 

por alguna razón en concreto ?

yo desde luego he notao mejoria en todas mis máquinas, se agradece sobre todo en las mas lentas.

saluetes

----------

## artic

Hombre supongo que cuando esta masked por algo sera,ademas no son paquetes para ir tentando la suerte.

Aun asi a mi me pasa lo mismo y ya me esta picando la curiosidad .............

salu2

----------

## alexlm78

Bueno me uno al club, igual a mi cuando, cada viernes, se actualiza el arbol y se emerge el world con lo nuevo, pasa lo mismo, en el 50 se queda un buen rato y no creo que sea la PC porque es una que acabo de armar AMD64 3200+ 1G RAM HD de 250, una monada.

Creo que probare esl portage inestable a ver que pasa, les cuento, en cuanto lo termine.

P.D. Maldita curiosidad, ya me he tronado tres sistemas por eso........  :Twisted Evil:  pero es parte de las loqueras del hacker linuxero....

Saluditos.

----------

## pcmaster

Me pasa lo mismo. Hasta el 50% va bastante rápido, luego se ralentiza mucho...

----------

## gringo

supongo que a todos los que usan el portage estable les pasará lo mismo.

Yo sólo digo que el portage beta soluciona ese problema y que por eso lo tengo corriendo en seis de mis máquinas, sobre todo en las mas lentas. No uso software beta porque si, no soy masoca y si lo hago tomo mis precauciones.

Además, está en ~arch, no hardmasked como estaban las primeras alphas, asi que tan terrible no creo que sea tampoco.

Ante la duda haced caso a Ferdy por supuesto.

saluetes

----------

## LinuxBlues

Leyendo bugzilla, uno ve que el problema del 50% se origina a partir de un paquete de KDE, con el lío que hay al pasar de un todo en uno, a un metaebuild con todos los paquetes por separado.

Esta solución es muy sencilla y sólo servirá para quienes no usen KDE ni el portage masked, pero hace que emerge vuelva a funcionar normalmente:

Añadir a /etc/make.conf

```

RSYNC_EXCLUDEFROM="/etc/portage/rsync_excludes"

```

Generar el archivo /etc/portage/rsync_excludes  que contendrá:

```

kde-*

```

Después me contais, yo lo tengo así y portage y los emerge --sync funcionan sin el más mínimo problema ni atascos al ~50%    :Wink: 

Siento que los usuarios de KDE no puedan usar este truco.

----------

## ps2

Este tema ya lo miré hará un par de meses por los foros de gentoo, y tienen "respuesta": ninguna. Lo único que se dijo en el tema aquél que podría ser útil era que podría estar provocado por tener paquetes binarios instalados. No es mi caso y hace bastante (pero bastante) tiempo que me pasa. Uso gentoo desde casi sus inicios y portage no se me había ralentizado tanto que yo recuerde.

Lo que sí que he tenido la sensación es que, a veces, si se hace un emerge sync diariamente no le cuesta tanto...

----------

## pcmaster

Cuanto más a menudo hagas un emerge sync, menos datos tiene que actualizar, eso está claro.

----------

## ps2

Acabo de hacer un sync. el >>> Updating Portage cache ha empezado a las 11.33 y ha terminado a las 11.38.

En otras ocasiones me ha llegado a tardar 15 minutos. En la misma máquina. Quizá se le tenga que actualizar cada día... aún así, 5 minutos me parece demasiado tiempo para un athlonxp 2400.

----------

## Stolz

nextor, espero que no te importe pero he cambiado el título por uno más identificativo ( [emerge --sync] Updating Portage cache: 50% dura una eternidad ) ya que parece que hay gente que está interesado en el tema pero no llega hasta este hilo con las búsquedas.

La verdad es que la demora es algo muy molesto. Por aportar algo más, si alguien quiere más información en este hilo en inglés hay bastante:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-384292-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-0.html

Saludozzzzzzzzzzz

----------

## pacho2

No creo que sea prudente usar una versión masked de algo tan importante como portage si vas a usar el ordenador para, por ejemplo, trabajar...

Saludos

----------

## nextor

Por supuesto no hay problema. Creo que Ãºltimamente tarda menos o que ya me ha acostumbrado, de todos modos tener una explicaciÃ³n sobre lo que pasa no estÃ¡ de mÃ¡s.

Haber que averiguamos.

----------

## ebray187

No tengo KDE, pero si algunas aplicaciones del tipo k3b, krecord... aún así no hay problemas con el truco?

Saludos

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *ebray187 wrote:*   

> No tengo KDE, pero si algunas aplicaciones del tipo k3b, krecord... aún así no hay problemas con el truco?

 

Yo no he tenido ninguno porque QT me resulta muy desagradable visualmente y no tengo ninguna aplicación de KDE instalada. Por supuesto, tendrás problemas con k3b y krecord, cuando se actualicen, emerge te dirá que es incapaz de encontrar una de las dependencias necesarias para poder instalarlo y no lo podrá hacer, supongo que serían kdelibs o la propia qt, pero ni idea... Si usas aplicaciones KDE, tampoco podrás usar el truco    :Sad: 

----------

## marcalj

Buenas, a mi tambien me pasa lo mismo, y peor aún, a veces (bastante a menudo) al 50% hace un segmentation fault bien majo...

Lo solucioné con este script:

```
#! /bin/bash

# Script que actualiza el sistema

echo -e "Actualizamos el sistema sincronizando los ebuilds\n\n"

emerge --sync

while [ $? -ne 0 ]

        do

                #Mal

                echo -e "\n\nHa havido un fallo cuando creaba la cache!\n\n"

                echo -e "Volvemos a crear la cache: emerge metadata\n\n"

                emerge metadata

done

# Bien

echo -e "\n\nBien! Hacemos un updatedb\n\n"

/usr/sbin/eupdatedb

echo -e "\n\nDescargamos el codigo de los programas\n\n"

emerge -uDf world

echo -e "\n\nMostramos los programas para actualizar\n\n"

emerge -uDp world
```

Espero que os sea de ayuda  :Wink: 

Salu2!

----------

## YosWinK

 *marcalj wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Lo solucioné con este script:
> 
> [code]#! /bin/bash
> ...

 

No veo como un script que invoca al propio --sync que es responsable de llamar a la generación de metadata y generar el problema que se comenta en este hilo puede ayudar a solucionar el problema. Igual estoy pasando algo por alto. 

¿No será que la última actualización a la versión: 2.0.54-r2 solucionó el problema?  :Smile: 

Un saludo.

----------

## pacho2

ultimamente no he notado este problema, quizás tengas razon

Saludos

----------

## jmp_

A mi me estuvo ocurriendo lo mismo en su momento, recientemente con el cambio de màquina, la reinstalación de una nueva Gentoo a 64bits i el cambio de  reiserfs 3.6 a reiser4 como sistema de ficheros el cambio es espectacular.

Por otro lado no acabo de entender que puede hacer que distintas versiones de "Portage" hagan cosas tan raras, aunque sea un paquete crítico los cambios con respecto al árbol no son muchos ni diria que puedan influir en eso.

Y respecto a emerge ... pues no lo se.

En fin, al menos ahora y usando ~x86_64 todo funciona correctamente.

un saludo.

----------

## Stolz

jmp_, los cambios de portage 2.0.x a 2.1.x son notables. Este problema ya está corregido en la rama 2.1.x. Cualquiera que haya migrado a Xorg7 ya debería de tener una version de protage de dicha rama.

Saludozzzzzzz

----------

